# m113 tow



## ramrod (27 Feb 2005)

does anybody know if canada still uses the m113 with retro fited tow lancher(similer to the one on the iltis)?if so it would be a cool modeling subject.(to make this you need a tamiya m113 and humvee w/tow wich can also make the m1114) ;D


----------



## MJP (27 Feb 2005)

Yes we still use the TUA (Tow under Armour), for how much longer depends on if and when we get the LAV-TOW variants.


----------



## ramrod (27 Feb 2005)

i ment the one were it's a single tube on the hatch behind the camanders coupla.i've seen a few old pic's of them on www.sfu.ca/casr they have almost every thing canadian on there.


----------



## dangerboy (27 Feb 2005)

The pedistal mounts were replaced by the TUA's


----------



## ArmyRick (28 Feb 2005)

As a TOW Gunner, I can tell you. That happened awhile ago. Only Iltus has pedestal mounted and I thinks their gonzo.


----------



## ramrod (1 Mar 2005)

i saw canadian forces personel and markings on it.it could have been a prototype?


----------



## AmmoTech90 (1 Mar 2005)

Ramrod,

I think that what ArmyRick and dangerboy mean is that the model you are describing was in service but no longer is.  It has been replace by the Tow Under Armour (TUA).  I haven't seen a pedestal mount M113 fire since the early 90s.  I did see an Iltis mount fire last year in Gagetown with 3 R22R.


----------



## pbi (1 Mar 2005)

The "suicide mount" TOW is long gone, as several posters have stated. The TOW platoons in the Inf bns were re-equipped with the Thune-Ericksson twin-tube turret with coaxial 7.62mm MG. The pedestal mount on the Iltis was a temporary way of giving the three Light battalions some AA firepower until we sort out what will replace TOW in the Inf.

Cheers


----------



## ramrod (2 Mar 2005)

why did they call it a suicide mount?


----------



## George Wallace (2 Mar 2005)

ramrod said:
			
		

> why did they call it a suicide mount?



Because the operators were completely exposed when they employed the weapon.


----------



## ramrod (7 Mar 2005)

must have been a b!tc(-) to fire from that little hatch.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Mar 2005)

It was mounted in the Cargo Hatch.  That is quite large, approx. 3 ft x 5 ft.


----------



## ramrod (7 Mar 2005)

still,if two people stand in it it's pretty small.


----------



## Jungle (7 Mar 2005)

pbi said:
			
		

> The "suicide mount" TOW is long gone, as several posters have stated. The TOW platoons in the Inf bns were re-equipped with the Thune-Ericksson twin-tube turret with coaxial 7.62mm MG. The pedestal mount on the Iltis was a temporary way of giving the three Light battalions some AA firepower until we sort out what will replace TOW in the Inf.
> 
> Cheers


Actually, the Iltis TOW first appeared in the CAR about 1988-89, replacing the M-151. A TOW det was composed of 2 types of Iltis: the first carried the launcher with 2 missiles, the other carried 4 more missiles in a rack.


----------

